# Iphone 5



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

It's just enough. They improved it slightly so they can get a ton of people to shell out their cash for it. It doesn't matter if they made a lot or a little improvements, they'll sell like hot cakes. Lots of hype for a phone that is great in some areas but still lacks in others.

(I'm not impressed)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I think it's a bit more than "slightly" improved. 

- Thinner; one less glass layer
- Taller/Much larger screen; more icons and better movie/video viewing
- Three microphones
- Better speakers
- Metal back
- 4G LTE
- Faster processor
- Better battery
- New smaller connector

This is a far cry from the 4/4S jump last year.
-


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

They need a battery that can last more than 12hrs or an easy in out battery with an internal reserve battery so the OS doesnt crash during changes.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Here we go again :laughing:


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thinner screen... but taller and much larger screen? Why bother making it thinner and making it bigger at the same time?


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

I think they should at least make a couple of different sizes of Iphone so there's a little variety.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

It's almost as nice as a Samsung now!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Thinner screen... but taller and much larger screen? Why bother making it thinner and making it bigger at the same time?


?????
Is this a serious question? :001_huh:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it's just another phone I don't need and won't buy. My thoughts ? BFD


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chewy said:


> They need a battery that can last more than 12hrs or an easy in out battery with an internal reserve battery so the OS doesnt crash during changes.


 
I own a external case that more than doubles battery llife for my Iphone4


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does the Iphone5 come in a beeper version? :laughing:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm waiting for the new Droid Razr M to be delivered to me. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Does the Iphone5 come in a beeper version? :laughing:


Yes ...... http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pager/id324459679?mt=8 :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yes ...... http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pager/id324459679?mt=8 :laughing:



That's awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yes ...... http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pager/id324459679?mt=8 :laughing:


I wouldn't encourage B4T to get an iPhone, even if he just uses the beeper app. He'd be the first guy in the world to manage getting one infected with a virus :blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I wouldn't encourage B4T to get an iPhone, even if he just uses the beeper app. He'd be the first guy in the world to manage getting one infected with a virus :blink:


Testify brother!!!!!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I wouldn't encourage B4T to get an iPhone, even if he just uses the beeper app. He'd be the first guy in the world to manage getting one infected with a virus :blink:



And then we would have to endure another 10 part series on how the hardware is to blame and how he can't understand the tech support guy in India and how much time and money he spends......


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

can you replace the battery, how about slide in a new micro SD card?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The folks that sell accessories are happier than a pig in sh*t, all the old accessories will not work with the new phone.

OK some will with a 30.00 adaptor.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I currently have a Crackberry for work, I HATE this POS! They offered me an iPhone 4S upgrade 3 months ago, but said I could hold off for the 5 if I'm willing to wait for IT to make sure it works with our systems, likely December. I opted to wait rather than end up with last years model. So I'm happy it's here. All I really care about is Siri, our guys with the 4S use it, I think it's awesome. I have a 4 that I use for my personal phone, the larger screen will be nice too, my eyesight is getting worse and my fingers are fat so larger icons would be good for me.

I have friends with Droids of various sorts, seems too cumbersome to me. Whenever we go to look up something or play a video, it's all done on my iPhone before they have even figured out how to turn on whatever app they need on the Droid.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is the rumored eye phone 6


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Too bad Steve died. He was working secretly on a project by himself to bring Siri to life. She was going to look just like Angela Jolie without the tattoo's. 

Instead of that, now we are just going to get "improvements" until the stock drops back down to the $5.60 level it was at before Jobs returned to the company. 







Or to put it another way, No more groundbreaking stuff. Copy this, tweak that.....................


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Too bad Steve died. He was working secretly on a project by himself to bring Siri to life.
> 
> ....


Siri is a hack, she don't listen to me. 
She rats me out to my wife. :-(


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

http://wzlx.cbslocal.com/2012/09/12/10-funny-reactions-to-the-iphone-5-from-boston-on-twitter/


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

What an exciting thread about an overrated product.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Have any of you guys with the 4s ever told Siri you need to hide a body? My daughter did. It is kind of funny.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't see anything that I would use the iPhone for that my Blackberry doesn't do. Blackberry is sturdier IMO.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Acadian9 said:


> I don't see anything that I would use the iPhone for that my Blackberry doesn't do. Blackberry is sturdier IMO.


I used to think the same thing, until I broke three Blackberrys and got an iPhone.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I used to think the same thing, until I broke three Blackberrys and got an iPhone.


My screen broke after 2.5 years. Not bad for someone in construction.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

JRaef said:


> I currently have a Crackberry for work, I HATE this POS! They offered me an iPhone 4S upgrade 3 months ago, but said I could hold off for the 5 if I'm willing to wait for IT to make sure it works with our systems, likely December. I opted to wait rather than end up with last years model. So I'm happy it's here. All I really care about is Siri, our guys with the 4S use it, I think it's awesome. I have a 4 that I use for my personal phone, the larger screen will be nice too, my eyesight is getting worse and my fingers are fat so larger icons would be good for me.
> 
> I have friends with Droids of various sorts, seems too cumbersome to me. Whenever we go to look up something or play a video, it's all done on my iPhone before they have even figured out how to turn on whatever app they need on the Droid.


Siri is fairly useless in my book. All AI has beaux coup problems with my accent.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

nolabama said:


> Siri is fairly useless in my book. All AI has beaux coup problems with my accent.


With out Siri how else would we know how much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood? About 42


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

JRaef said:


> I currently have a Crackberry for work, I HATE this POS! They offered me an iPhone 4S upgrade 3 months ago, but said I could hold off for the 5 if I'm willing to wait for IT to make sure it works with our systems, likely December. I opted to wait rather than end up with last years model. So I'm happy it's here. All I really care about is Siri, our guys with the 4S use it, I think it's awesome. I have a 4 that I use for my personal phone, the larger screen will be nice too, my eyesight is getting worse and my fingers are fat so larger icons would be good for me.
> 
> I have friends with Droids of various sorts, seems too cumbersome to me. Whenever we go to look up something or play a video, it's all done on my iPhone before they have even figured out how to turn on whatever app they need on the Droid.


The larger screen doesn't mean larger icons.

Also, if your friends have them kind of problems with their Android phones, they must be slow in the head.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Theriot said:


> With out Siri how else would we know how much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood? About 42


"All I know is that Chuck Norris would chuck twice as much."


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

jefft110 said:


> "All I know is that Chuck Norris would chuck twice as much."


Chuck Norris 's grass didn't grow because it was scared to. Lol


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

You couldn't pay me to buy another Apple product after dealing with the 3GS for two and a half years.

I'm going Android for my next phone.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

bubb_tubbs said:


> You couldn't pay me to buy another Apple product after dealing with the 3GS for two and a half years.


See, it's all about personal preference. 
"Dealing" with the 3GS is what got me hooked on the iPhone. :thumbsup:
And today I order my i5.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> See, it's all about personal preference.
> "Dealing" with the 3GS is what got me hooked on the iPhone. :thumbsup:
> And today I order my i5.


I'm still using a 3GS :laughing:

My contract will be due for an upgrade soon, I'll get a used iPhone 4 for like 10 bucks :thumbsup: I'm a cheap date. (I don't use it very extensively, I only have a few apps I use).


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JRaef said:


> I have friends with Droids of various sorts, seems too cumbersome to me. Whenever we go to look up something or play a video, it's all done on my iPhone before they have even figured out how to turn on whatever app they need on the Droid.





thoenew said:


> Also, if your friends have them kind of problems with their Android phones, they must be slow in the head.


I have to agree with JRaef, I have had my droid for about a week now and it is anything but easy to navigate. I guess I am just slow in the head.

It's not a bad rig, but it is not as easy to use as say my IPad.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

amptech said:


> Have any of you guys with the 4s ever told Siri you need to hide a body? My daughter did. It is kind of funny.


Yes and Siri could not locate one anywhere.
So now what do I do with that body?


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I have to agree with JRaef, I have had my droid for about a week now and it is anything but easy to navigate. I guess I am just slow in the head.
> 
> It's not a bad rig, but it is not as easy to use as say my IPad.


In what ways is it hard to navigate. I've used a few different kinds of Android phones, ipod touches, and iphones. I never had much of any trouble with any of them.


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

I have the I-phone 4 and I love it . I have had an I - phone since 2008 and do not see myself changing anytime soon .
My wife has had a couple of different droids in that time and had all kinds of issues . The only issue I have had is when I was working on a condensate pump that was not working. Drop phone in about 4 inches of water and the I- phone was dead .


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I have to agree with JRaef, I have had my droid for about a week now and it is anything but easy to navigate. I guess I am just slow in the head.
> 
> It's not a bad rig, but it is not as easy to use as say my IPad.


I know a guy that can hook you up with Indian tech support.. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A phone to me is just another tool. I'm not going to buy a new shovel just because they came out with a new one with a green handle.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

99cents said:


> A phone to me is just another tool. I'm not going to buy a new shovel just because they came out with a new one with a green handle.


What if they came out with one that was lighter and allowed you to work faster?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> What if they came out with one that was lighter and allowed you to work faster?


M12 tools did that for me. I guess we all have our techno-addictions. Milwaukee is MY Apple. To me a phone is a phone is a phone but I do have my weaknesses...


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> See, it's all about personal preference.
> "Dealing" with the 3GS is what got me hooked on the iPhone. :thumbsup:
> And today I order my i5.


I just have a serious problem being forced to jailbreak a device to make its use tolerable.

e.g. iTunes is probably one of the worst software interfaces ever created. Folder drag and drop is not only simpler to work with, but far faster to upload massive playlists or huge video files.

Not to mention that their store only recently began to save your purchases rather than forcing you to back it up on iTunes client side. I mean, really, if you purchased the license for an app and they force you to log in to download it, they should probably be tracking the purchases and allowing free downloads to the same device in the future.

And don't get me started on the bull**** apps they slide in that you're unable to get rid of - compass, newsstand, etc.

/rant


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I just have a serious problem being forced to jailbreak a device to make its use tolerable.


Again, personal preference. 
I have NEVER jailbroken an iPhone, and I find it's use FAR more than tolerable. 
I hardly use iTunes for anything any more. The only thing I like it better for is searching apps and reading about them.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

A friend and I did a side by side comparison of the voice dictation on an Android phone and Siri. Android phones get curse words correct over 90% of the time while Siri on the iPhone 4S would almost never dictate a curse word.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

ilikepez said:


> A friend and I did a side by side comparison of the voice dictation on an Android phone and Siri. Android phones get curse words correct over 90% of the time while Siri on the iPhone 4S would almost never dictate a curse word.


I believe that to be a programming issue. I don't think apple wants Siri cussing.


----------



## habsfan79 (Apr 6, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I just have a serious problem being forced to jailbreak a device to make its use tolerable.
> 
> e.g. iTunes is probably one of the worst software interfaces ever created. Folder drag and drop is not only simpler to work with, but far faster to upload massive playlists or huge video files.
> 
> ...



I agree that we should be able to remove apps that come preloaded, but I will say that I like Newsstand. Physical magazine = $5.99, same magazine on Newsstand = $0.99 plus I've got it available on my iPhone & iPad.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

nolabama said:


> I believe that to be a programming issue. I don't think apple wants Siri cussing.



http://dailycaller.com/2012/01/02/siri-tells-little-boy-to-shut-the-f-up-calls-him-ugly/
:laughing:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting one.. been considering it for awhile but was holding out for the 5.
It would be my first cell without an external antenna :001_huh::laughing:


----------



## ElectraWoman (Jul 19, 2012)

I am selling my current iPhone4 and getting the 5. All in all, will only cost me $20 to upgrade. Win-win. 

And for once "I" will have the newest and best technology rather then my husband. About bloody time too.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

ElectraWoman said:


> I am selling my current iPhone4 and getting the 5. All in all, will only cost me $20 to upgrade. Win-win.
> 
> And for once "I" will have the newest and best technology rather then my husband. About bloody time too.


Where are you selling your phone?

I am second guessing myself about the 5 because I should not spend the $500 right now. If I can offset this by a couple of hundred it might be worth it.


----------



## ElectraWoman (Jul 19, 2012)

http://gazelle.com/

Go there, tell em what you want to sell them. They will give you a price good for 30 or 60 days. Go buy your new phone and then send em your old one. 

They are FAST with the money into your account. They take more then phones as we are selling them an old laptop, an IMac, iPod nano and an ancient iPod from 8 years ago. All in all I think we at getting 500-700$ for everything. 

Laptop is dead, iMac is 5 years old but works just slowly, hubby will not wear the Nano as a watch and we simply do not need the iPod that is nearly immaculate condition. 

My home is all apple products now with one of the laptops duel booting into Bootcamp with Windows 7 running on it so I can play SWTOR. I'm a bit of a geek/nerd/whatever. 

I hope the info helps those who want to upgrade do it as cheaply as possible.


----------



## ElectraWoman (Jul 19, 2012)

Alright, hubby waited in line this morning and now I have a new phone. It's beautiful, lighter, faster, sounds better and takes amazing pictures. Huge screen too. I'm in love. Now trying to figure out how to protect it till I can get an otterbox for it. iPhone 5 is pretty nice.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> You couldn't pay me to buy another Apple product after dealing with the 3GS for two and a half years.
> 
> I'm going Android for my next phone.


That's like saying "I'll never buy another ford product. I had one of those Pintos when I was a kid."


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Where are you selling your phone?
> 
> I am second guessing myself about the 5 because I should not spend the $500 right now. If I can offset this by a couple of hundred it might be worth it.


This is the beauty of apple products. Here's what I do:

I phones, stay no more than one generation behind. When you are ready to upgrade, the old phone WILL SELL ON CRAIGSLIST for a LOT. I sold my old 3GS to upgrade to 4s and got $250 for it. 

I also use a MacMini for my home theater. In June io '11 I bought the current model. Now there is a new one. Once my 1 year warranty expires, I sell it on Craigslist. Wednesday I sold my Mac mini for $500 (paid $599 for it over a year ago) and went straight to the apple store and bought the newer, faster, bigger hard drive model, with very little out of pocket.

The point is, Apple products retain their value for a LONG time, and are very easy to sell. Buying any apple product is equal to a perpetual 90% discount on the next one when you sell your old one. 

Sold my 2007 24" IMac Aluminum a couple months ago for $950. Show me ANY 5 year old PC worth that much.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

ElectraWoman said:


> http://gazelle.com/
> 
> Go there, tell em what you want to sell them. They will give you a price good for 30 or 60 days. Go buy your new phone and then send em your old one.
> 
> ...


Use Craigslist, you will get way more, guaranteed.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

ElectraWoman said:


> http://gazelle.com/
> 
> Go there, tell em what you want to sell them. They will give you a price good for 30 or 60 days. Go buy your new phone and then send em your old one.
> 
> ...


Yah...Gazelle is a joke........ They are offering $27 for a phone I sold on Craigslist for $150.

Tell ya what, I will buy your phone, And I'll double what gazelle offers you  Cant think of an easier way to make money


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

This is what I sold Wednesday, for $500 cash. DONT USE GAZELLE!!


----------

